# Eddy sells remaining shares, and another new CEO for Eddy Merckx Cycles



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Announcement today: Dutchman Rob Beset succeeds Kurt Moons as CEO of the well-known Belgium manufacturer of road race bikes. With Beset, Eddy Merckx Cycles enters a new phase aimed at ambition and growth.
"We strongly believe in the brand Eddy Merckx", said Bart Van Muylder CEO of majority shareholder Diepensteyn. "Moreover, cycling is still growing worldwide and that is why we invest in this company. Former CEO Kurt Moons laid a solid foundation for this ambition. Now we need to grow internationally, monitor our logistics and continue our product development strategy."

"Rob Beset is a manager with extensive product knowledge and vast experience in international distribution structures. He has more than 25 years of experience at Accell-group and Dremefa", said Van Muylder.

Van Muylder continues: "In the past 3.5 years Kurt Moons prepared Eddy Merckx Cycles for the future with the professionalization of the supply-chain, IT en R&D. This resulted in our high-end range with race bike including our flagship, the EMX-525.

Last week founder and road race legend Eddy Merckx sold his remaining 6 percent ownership to Diepensteyn, the holding company of Toye family. They also bought Kurt Moons 9 percent ownership of the resigning CEO. According to a report in the Gazet of Antwerp, Diepensteyn now holds 100% of Eddy Merckx Cycles.

Though Eddy Merkcx sold all his shares of the company he founded he will continue as brand ambassador and remain a strong involvement in product development and testing.

In the financial year 2012-2013 (running through end of June) Eddy Merckx Cycles had a total turnover of 6.2 million euro, but suffered a 2.4 million euro loss.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Like it or not Eddy probably doesn't have the time or energy to run the company the way he thinks it should be run.
He has earned some quality retirement.

BTW I am surprised it is such a small company revenue-wise. When I was there in the nineties it was absolutely booming.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Fait accompli.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't think he's been very involved in the company for quite some time. I treasure my 1996 Corsa 01 because it was probably made back in the days when Eddy Merckx actually picked out tube sets and fabricated them at his factory. They're all just over priced carbon bikes these days.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nowadays bike design is about going to an Asian factory and choosing the design elements out of a catalog… not much different than choosing upholstery. It is all about managing the brand.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Dajianshan said:


> Nowadays bike design is about going to an Asian factory and choosing the design elements out of a catalog… not much different than choosing upholstery. It is all about managing the brand.


Sad but true,I still have my retired yellow Corsa 01 in a box,still ride the Leader (very smooth ride)also have a LXM & CHM ,like I always say there's a beginning ,middle & end to EVERYTHING.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I learned the hard way about the new management. My 2005/6 Merckx Bound needed a new derailleur hanger in 2012. No response from Merckx in Belgium. I contacted the Italian distributor (previously very responsive) and they had vanished. An Italian dealer for the new Merckx management tried to get help for me from Belgium- dead end. He could only apologize profusely. They don't support the pre-reboot product line.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

they'd be better off going back to steel and filling a niche


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> they'd be better off going back to steel and filling a niche


I've wondered if any of those euro craftsmen exist anymore. Merckx sells carbon bikes stamped out of molds in Chine like everyone else. Even Colnago's high end bikes, that are made in Italy, don't have the cool paint jobs like they used to. I wonder what those painters are doing.


----------

